# Форум для решивших переступить черту > Обсуждаем суицид >  Самоубийцы. Эмоции.

## brusnika

Какие эмоции вызывают у вас самоубийцы ? Зависть, ненависть,никаких эмоций не вызывают, жалость,гнев, оторопь, понимание...или...?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

У меня иногда вызывают зависть, некоторые иногда жалость , понимание.

----------


## Traumerei

Боль и безутешную скорбь...  "Вы мне сейчас — самый близкий, вы просто у меня больнее всего болите" 

Некоторые (самые "безысходные" случаи), как ни странно, вызывают понимание. Не _принятие_, а именно понимание - заключение, что при данном мировоззрении иного выхода _будто бы_ и не было. (Кажется логичным, например, при атеистическом мировосприятии наложить на себя руки. Потому как для Traumerei действует максима - "если Бога нет, то и меня - нет" {к вопросу о _дереализации_}, а для иных систем этого правила не существует)  Человек мог бы протянуть ещё какое-то время, убивать себя медленно - алкоголем, опиатами, экстримом...быть может надеясь, что однажды отыщется лекарство от его недуга. Но факта некоего "бескровного" _самоубийства_ это не меняет. Основной теоретический интерес моих исследований составляет "последняя капля" - т.е. та грань, после которой жить _нельзя_. И помимо того важно изучить влияние определенных факторов на формирование мировоззрения, дабы скомпенсировав их "позитивные" стороны, создать абсолютную панацею превенции - вакцину от самоубийства. (Необходимость которой в то же время спорна)

Самоубийцы - это парадокс. Разгадать его - значит найти смысл жизни и, соответственно, смысл смерти. По сути данный подход -это метод "от противного",при котором имеется необходимость в _отсутствии_ выделить существенные стороны, чтобы после предположить возможное присутствие характерных черт в чём-либо диаметрально противоположном. Недаром А. Камю считал, что "есть лишь одна по-настоящему серьезная философская проблема - проблема самоубийства"

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

вызывают некоторые самоубийцы удивление. Ну например бывали случаи, что просто так кончали с собой, то такое удивление вызывает :EEK!:

----------


## Traumerei

> бывали случаи, что просто так кончали с собой


 Можете привести примеры ? Это, вероятно, действительно удивительные случаи, противоречащие самой природе вещей (причинно-следственной связи)

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

> Можете привести примеры ?


 Ну это меня удивило  http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...C4%D0%D3%C3%C8...

----------


## brusnika

У меня самоубийцы вызывают сожаление, понимание (часто), чувства недолговечности, бессмысленности  и хрупкости  человеческой жизни (зачем в принципе живут  люди  на земле,  зачем они рождаются и умирают)  и вечный вопрос - где вы сейчас ?

----------


## neji

если это самоубийцы с наших форумов - воспринимаю как напоминание. "давай чувак уже к нам, хорош гнить на этой земле"

----------


## Симпатяшка

У меня они вызываю понимание ибо я сама порой этим страдаю...Без причины приходит это чувство,раньше оно быстро проходило например после прослушивания хорошей музыки,а вот в последний раз что-то надолго задержалось и не спешит уходить...Пишу это все будучи в этом состоянии...как бы вы поступили на моем месте?

----------


## Slava1975

зависть и боль, понимание. у самого эта мысль сидит и никак уходить не хочет.

----------


## Nabat

Смотря, что к этому привело. Если трезвый и холодный расчет - уважение.

----------


## Nega

Интерес вызывают. Подруга замучила разговорами о том как не хочет жить. Я уже поняла, что разговорами тут не поможешь. Но подругу терять не хочу. Лазию тут по сайтам форумам про СМ. Хочу найти хоть какое-то объяснение. Объяснений множество, только вряд ли мне дано понять - я ведь получаю удовольствие от жизни а не наоборот.

----------


## brus-nika

Недавно  мужчина  выбросился из окна в моем городе.33 года. Пришел к матери домой. Поел. Переночевал. А на следующий день выбросился. Я  почему-то подумала-"бл.... ,почему ты меня с собой не взял?????????? Ну почему??????" Я   почувствовала  в нем "своего", как будто что-то родное  очень.

----------


## Destiny

Понимание, независимо от причин.
Кого-то привели к этому чисто физиологические проблемы,
Кого-то замучил этот мир и эта жизнь,
Кто-то оказался на месте загнанного волка и нее видит выхода,
А кем-то руководили сильные сиюминутные эмоции.

А вот, если мне кто-нибудь скажет, что он настолько силен, мудр, жизнерадостен, его ведут по жизни высокие идеалы, супер понимание действительности и т.п., что он никогда не окажется на черте выбора, то я пожалею такого человека. Жизнь иногда бывает длинной и бывает так, что человек в самом светлом или страшном сне не увидит того, что может случиться через минуту или через тридцать лет.

----------


## Ангелина

В первую очередь понимание. Ну, может ещё и зависть из-за того, что лично я никак не могу решиться на радикальные меры

----------


## white sage

> В первую очередь понимание. Ну, может ещё и зависть из-за того, что лично я никак не могу решиться на радикальные меры


 значит надо решиться на радикальные перемены в своей жизни. Но хоть на что-то надо наконец решиться.

----------


## trypo

страх , близкий к паническому - если я в более менее нормальном состоянии ,
и безразличие - если я в состоянии подавленном.

естественно, чужая смерть мне не симпатична , и никак я ей не завидую.
понимания у меня нет , поскольку понять человека , совершающего суицид , на мой взгляд не реально - эти процессы за гранью нормальности.

я принимаю суицид других людей , я с ним смирился , я в мире с этим решением.
я его одобряю , как личное дело каждого , без осуждений или оправданий.

суицид - это выход и решение - не проблем и не в свет.
просто так надо.

----------


## Destiny

> В первую очередь понимание. Ну, может ещё и зависть из-за того, что лично я никак не могу решиться на радикальные меры


 Я тоже. Просто страшно. Ум понимает, что вероятнее всего смерть - это конец, избавление от всего и надо настолько быстро, насколько возможно сделать этот шаг.
А душа говорит, подожди, а вдруг после смерти есть продолжение, и гораздо хуже жизни.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

у меня вызывают жалость и почему то чувство вины за тех, кто был с ними рядом и не мог (не хотел) помочь.

----------


## Rex_Nemorensis

У меня наш брат вызывает отвращение (в случае если он жив и жалуется) и некоторую зависть (в случае если он почил)

----------


## Heavy

Мне жаль суицидников, понимаю что им тяжело, по себе знаю, что должно происходить чтобы начать думать о суициде...

----------


## LINER

Когда мне было очень плохо, я решила покончить с собой, т.к мысли уже не раз возникали.
И вот, настал день. Я достаю аптечку и ем всё, что там есть, в надежде, что это поможет,
Но этим, я только ухудшила свою ситуацию, я не подумала ни о ком, что будет с моими родителями? Друзьями?
Но было поздно, (я это делала перед сном) утром мне было нормально, я съела ещё таблеток.
В шк мне стало очень плохо (да, я учусь в школе, можете подумать, что я тупая малолетка), у меня было очень 
Бледное лицо и выглядела я в общем, как живой труп
Я пошла к шк.психологу (я и раньше к ней ходила), рассказала все как есть, там дальше долгая история, но хэппи энд не наступил, моя любовь к жизни продержалась пару дней и я снова хочу умереть, но я этого никогда не сделаю
Итак, мой ответ - я отношусь к самоубийцам с пониманием, ведь они, такие же слабые люди как я и они просто не 
Нашли поддержки...

----------


## Black Omega

Уважение и понимание

----------


## Black Omega

> значит надо решиться на радикальные перемены в своей жизни. Но хоть на что-то надо наконец решиться.


 Вы правы, пора решаться!
надеюсь я наконец решусь(((

----------


## Black Omega

http://www.suicide-forum.com/images/...er-offline.png, я не осуждаю, сама в шк

----------

